#  > Engineering Entrance Exam Resources/Ask the Experts - For U.G. Entrance Exams >  > General Knowledge Resources & Related Discussions >  >  How will you distinguish a hard boiled egg from a raw egg by spining each on table top ?

## agrajig

Que. How will you distinguish a hard boiled egg from a raw egg by spining each on table top ?





  Similar Threads: stats table for cse GAS TABLE by S.M. YAHYA   (thermal engineering) Ascii table Time table E-book for symbol table

----------


## priyan

Gently place the egg on its side on a table top.

Spin the egg.3If the egg spins freely, it's hard-boiled.

If it wobbles and stops spinning, it's not hard due to looseness of the inside matter ( the center of gravity ****s / oscillates )

----------


## crazybishnoi29

what is the difference between hard boiled and raw boiled egg???

----------


## cool.taniya

HA HA HA 
dis question was asked from me when i was in class 11th studying ROTATION in PHYSICS

----------


## Niamh Allan

Priyan, You are right. By spinning the egg you can easily find out whether it is hard boiled.

----------

